# Wade fishing SE of the I-10 Bridge...



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im gonna try wade fishing SE of the I-10 bridge one morning this weekand I was wondering if anyone has been fishing up in that area as of late and if so havethey done any good?Or if anyone has any other suggestions as to where to go...


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Ive fished the creeks on the east side of the garson point bridge on a high tide and caught 7 reds in 2 hours all in the slot throwing a 1/2 gold spoon w/ rattle. Ive waded around one of the creeks on a falling tide and caught a bunch of specks and a few reds.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have fished the creeks/inlets and caught some specks. I have never fished the shores. I just might have to get out there one day soon. I live in the area.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">

<DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">ericholstmanthanks for being so informative! </DIV>

<DIV onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1156\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">IMHO, this is what the forum is all about.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I appreciate all the info fellas! Very informative!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have also had good luck along the shores of this canal system. Your original question was asking about the shorelines southeast of the I-10 bridge and I think this area is more where you where talking about.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Very, very informative. Just be careful out there, I have found a few holes out there close in that turned my waders into a live well, know what I mean.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric, a friend who fishes a lot told me that there are alligators over there between Garcon Bridge and White Point. Is it safe to wade fish there?


----------



## MirrOman (Dec 25, 2007)

I have seen a gator across from the Archie Glover boat ramp, and also on the northern side of the train trestle in Mulat. The area that Knot a yacht showed is very shallow getting into. A little deep in places, and it would be really shallow getting into during the winter tides.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MirrOman (1/9/2008)*I have seen a gator across from the Archie Glover boat ramp, and also on the northern side of the train trestle in Mulat. The area that Knot a yacht showed is very shallow getting into. A little deep in places, and it would be really shallow getting into during the winter tides.


Yeah, a boat is difficult unless you float in snot. But fishing from shore or wade fishing is decent.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it okay to park next to the bridge right when you cross it?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *First Catch (1/9/2008)*Is it okay to park next to the bridge right when you cross it?


The closest actual parking that I know of is at Archie Glover ramp just on the Northeast side of the bridge. You will need to go to the Avalon exit and take a left. Go past McDonalds and take a left on Del Monte St. Go to the 4-way stop and take a left. That will take you all the way around to Archie Glover. 

I am not sure about parking at the end of the bridge etc...


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you still go down those dirt roads south of I-10?? I use to park my truck down in the woods where Knot a Yatch had his red square outline. 

And I would walk out to the bank/beach and walk the whole area until I hit the mouth of the Bayou.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

man, a couple years ago we were hanging out at the beach, not fishing(rare) just hanging out and my wife and my friends now ex went out in the surf to get rid of some excess beer and came back up saying that there was a gator in the surf. We all laughed and told them it was driftwood... well it wasn't. Turned out to be about a 7 foot gator swimming around out there, the surf eventually brought him close enough and about three of us drug him up on the beach threw a shirt on his head and called FWC. I had the lovely job of holding his tail while we waited. Talk about getting bombarded by tourists! UWF has the footage of it somewhere ( they were out there filming for some reason). Pretty crazy stuff man. They are around here thats for sure, and just because you don't see them, doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The spot that is in the picture that Knot a Yacht posted is Indian Bayou. I have fished the bayou in a kayak with some luck. It does get very shallow in there around the mouth- there is a small cut on the north side as I remember where a boat can get in - the bayou itself is navigable. There is a ramp at the end of 26th St - it is in the photo. Great for a kayak and you could launch a boatthere. From Avalon, right on San Gabriel, left on 26th, go to the end...


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

I was coming across the 1-10 bridge towards Milton this afternoon around 4:30 and right before I got off the bridge something was chasing a mullet like you wouldn't believe. That mullet must have jumped at least 6 or 7 times before what ever it was finally caught up and tore it up. It was amazing.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I waded around this area withmy brother and a friendrecently, and it was sometimes near impossible to wade, due to the soft mud and us sinking... What's the best way to wade around there?


----------



## JohnnyD (Jan 25, 2008)

Read your reply to this guy and was inpressed with the answer. Here is my questions, hope you can help. My wife and Iare visiting the area for a week in April. We are looking for a place to stay with a fishing dock, nothing fancy is needed. Additionally I was hoping to find a good place to shore/wade fish in the area (other than the Pensacola Fishing Pier). I am an experienced fresh water fisherman, mostly walleyes, small mouthand lake trout. And of corse the question from the tourist, is it safe to wade fish in tennis shoes, what do I look outfor, should I get special shoes? Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade fishing in tennis shoes is fine, but be sure to were them in the bays and sound. There is still alot of debris here and there from the hurricanes, wereas the gulf beaches are pretty much fine. 

Drag your feet when you walk to avoid stepping on a stingray. And make sure you got now crustys inn between your toes, or you might attract a few blue crabs!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (1/19/2008)*I waded around this area withmy brother and a friendrecently, and it was sometimes near impossible to wade, due to the soft mud and us sinking...


yeah, that sucked!


----------

